# رجالات



## Idris

رجالات

What does this mean and what is its plural  singular?

The word comes from this sentence:

تلك المطالبة نضعها أمام رجالات الأمانة ولدي يقين بأنهم لن يوفروا جهداً بالقضاء عليها وإيجاد الحلول لها وهذا ما عهدناه فيهم. 

By أمانة he means the municipality.


----------



## AndyRoo

It means "the great men". I'm not sure if there is a singular.


----------



## Mimima

what about the concerned people


----------



## shafaq

Idris said:


> رجالات
> 
> What does this mean and what is its *plura*l?


It is already plural. I think رجال is its singular which in fact is  plural of رجل .


----------



## Masjeen

shafaq said:


> It is already plural. I think رجال is its singular which in fact is plural of رجل .


 
Actually It's plural of the plural (جمع الجمع)​


----------



## Faylasoof

Masjeen said:


> Actually It's plural of the plural (جمع الجمع)​


 
Yes it is! Classical Arabic has many examples like this.
رجل -> رجال -> رجالات

We've just been through this here.!! Post #3.


----------



## suma

Idris said:


> رجالات
> 
> تلك المطالبة نضعها أمام رجالات الأمانة ولدي يقين بأنهم لن يوفروا جهداً بالقضاء عليها وإيجاد الحلول لها وهذا ما عهدناه فيهم.
> 
> By أمانة he means the municipality.


 
In that case,   رجالات الأمانة  =  municipal authorities


----------



## lulul

Actually you can't say رجالات because this is not exist in arabic language.....


----------



## suma

lulul said:


> Actually you can't say رجالات because this is not exist in arabic language.....


 
I'm afraid you're wrong.


----------



## lulul

No i'm sure , my mother tongue is Arabic and i knew that . This word you can say it,But there's no meaning for it?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I personally have not read it in any classical text, but I have read it in modern and Middle Ages texts. Of course, that does not mean it never existed classically as it may have and as a native Arabic speaker myself I don't feel the word is odd, just not very common.


----------



## WadiH

lulul said:


> no i'm sure , my mother tongue is arabic and i knew that . This word you can say it,but there's no meaning for it?




هذه الصيغة تسمى جمع الجمع وهي معروفة في العربية على مر تاريخها

سيد --ِ>سادة --> سادات
بيت --> بيوت --> بيوتات
رجل --> رجال --> رجالات
قول --> أقوال --> أقاويل

ولم أقع على تفسير لها لكني أرى أنها تستخدم لإضفاء نوع من المبالغة، وقد تكون المبالغة إيجابية أو سلبية

فسادات قريش أجلّ وأفخم من قولنا سادة قريش
وبيوتات العرب أرفع وأشرف من قولنا بيوت العرب
ورجالات الدولة أقوى وأعلى شأناً من رجال الدولة
والأقاويل أسوأ وأكذب من مجرد الأقوال

والله أعلم​


----------



## Outlandish

suma said:


> In that case,   رجالات الأمانة  =  municipal authorities


----------



## suma

lulul said:


> No i'm sure , my mother tongue is Arabic and i knew that . This word you can say it,But there's no meaning for it?


 
 what do you mean, This word you can say it,But there's no meaning for it? What you're saying doesn't make sense.

Perhaps you meant there's no English equivalent?


----------



## Faylasoof

Mahaodeh said:


> I personally have not read it in any classical text, but I have read it in modern and Middle Ages texts. Of course, that does not mean it never existed classically as it may have and as a native Arabic speaker myself I don't feel the word is odd, just not very common.


 True enough! Not really common but as you say nothing odd about it.
Some examples below, including the link to what was discussed earlier in another thread:



Faylasoof said:


> …….Classical Arabic has many examples like this.





Faylasoof said:


> رجل -> رجال -> رجالات
> 
> We've just been through this here.!! Post #3.


 Tabari while elaborating on مُعَقِّبَاتٌ gives رجالات  as an example similar to it in being a double plural < جمع الجمع> . He says:



Faylasoof said:


> …… Firstly, this is what Tabari says:





Faylasoof said:


> وقالوا: قـيـل معقبِّـات، والـملائكة: جمع مَلَك مذكر غير مؤنث، وواحد الـملائكة معقب، وجماعتها مُعقِّبة، ثم جمع جمعه، أعنـي جمع معقب بعد ما جمع معقبة. وقـيـل: معقبـات، كما قـيـل: أبناوات سعد، ورجالات بنـي فلان جمع رجال.​
> 
> (تفسير جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن/ الطبري)​


 
… and here are more examples from him and others:
*تاريخ الطبري  < تاريخ الرسل والملوك >  أو  < تاريخ الأمم والملوك* 
​ Vol 2: pg09​ وقال من هذا يا مطلب قال عبد لى فسمى عبد المطلب فلما قدم مكة وقفه على ملك أبيه وسلمه إليه فعرض له نوفل بن عبد مناف في ركح له فاغتصبه إياه فمشى عبد المطلب إلى رجالات قومه فسألهم النصرة على عمه فقالوا لسنا بداخلين بينك وبين عمك فلما رأى ذلك كتب إلى أخواله يصف لهم حال نوفل وكتب في كتابه​ 
Vol 2: pg12​ وأنصفه قال فانصرفوا عنه إلى بلادهم قال فدعا ذلك عبد المطلب إلى الحلف فدعا عبد المطلب بسر بن عمرو وورقاء بن فلان ورجالا من رجالات خزاعة فدخلوا الكعبة​ Vol 7: 103​ وذكر عن أحمد بن اسحاق بن برصوما المغنى الكوفى أنه قال كان العباس ابن عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبى جعفر من رجالات بنى هاشم جلدا وعقلا وصنيعا وكان يتخذ الخدم وكان له خادم 
من أثر خدمه عنده

​ *الطبقات الكبرى لإبن سعد*​ Vol 5: 159​ قال أخبرنا سليمان بن حرب وعارم بن الفضل قالا حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة قال كانت عائشة مجاورة بين حراء وثبير فكان يأتيها رجالات قريش فإذا حضرت الصلاة أمنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر فإذا لم يحضر عبد الرحمن أمنا فتاه ذكوان قال محمد بن عمر وغيره وكانت عائشة قد دبرته  

​ *كتاب الحيوان  للجاحظ*​ Vol 2: Pg 59​ ولو أنَّ جميعَ مآثر الجاهليَّة وُزنت به، وبما كان في الجماعات اليسيرة من رجالات قريش في الإسلام لأربت هذه عليها، أو لكانت مثلها.

[Page numbers are approximate as they vary somewhat with different editions ]​


----------



## Tahar

*رجل - Man - singular*
*رجال - Men - plural*
*رجالات - Men - plural of the plural*

*Wadi Hanifa* is right. The plural of plural exists in Arabic and often has a rhetoric function. It is to add more effect to the meaning. Usually, poetry is more open to such plural. 

It some cases it not recommended as in the daily chewed word:

ضغط - pressure
ضغوط - pressures
*ضغوطات - pressures *

The plural 'Rijalat' has a meaning. It's not only men, but personalities, figures or high profile people as in رجالات /رجال الدولة for statesmen. 

*I join AndyRoo to suggest **great men of the municipality*. or sipmly the *Men* (with capital M).

Any comments are welcome...

Hope this helps

*والسلام*


----------



## Faylasoof

Tahar said:


> The plural 'Rijalat' has a meaning. It's not only men, but personalities, figures or high profile people as in رجالات /رجال الدولة for statesmen.



_Rijaalaat_ is actually called a double plural in English (= جمع الجمع.)

As جمع الجمع , both رِجالاتُ  and أَراجِلُ  also refer to large numbers as implied by the parallel example of أبناوات.

Apart from the usage above in classical literature (post#15), though rather rare,  here is more in this double plural and its like. 

لسان العرب​ الرَّجُل: معروف الذكرُ من نوع الإِنسان خلاف المرأَة،​       … وتصغيره رُجَيْل ورُوَيْجِل، على غير قياس​ والجمع رِجال.​ وفي التنزيل العزيز: واسْتَشْهِدوا شَهِيدَين من رِجالكم؛ أَراد من أَهل مِلَّتكم، ورِجالاتٌ جمع الجمع؛ 
قال سيبويه: ولم يكسر على بناء من أَبنية أَدْنى العدد يعني أَنهم لم يقولوا أَرْجال​ 
القاموس المحيط​ الرَّجُلُ، بضم الجيمِ وسكونِه: م، وإنما هو إذا احْتَلَمَ وشَبَّ، أو هو رَجُلٌ ساعةَ يُولَدُ، تصغيرُه: رُجَيْلٌ ورُوَيْجِلٌ، والكثيرُ الجِماعِ، والراجِلُ، والكامِلُ،​ ج_: رِجالٌ و__رِجالاتٌ ورَجْلَةٌ ورِجَلَةٌ، كعِنَبَةٍ، ومَرْجَلٌ وأراجِلُ، وهي رَجْلَة_ٌ.​ 
الصّحّاح في اللغة​ والرَجُلُ: خلاف المرأة، والجمع رِجالٌ ورِجالاتُ، وأَراجِلُ. قال أبو ذؤيب:​ وقالوا تَعَدَّ واغْزُ وَسْط الأَراجِلِ    أَهَمَّ بَنِيهِ صَيْفُهُمْ وشِـتـاؤُهُـمْ​


----------

